
Mobirise Offline Website Builder v2.4 is out - Mobirise
http://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
Mobile Responsive Layout Maker v2.4 is out!

[http://mobirise.com](http://mobirise.com)

What's new:

* Mobirise now supports extensions - external blocks, themes, addons

* Added a new extension: Google Analytics - it inserts your Analytics or any other tracking codes to every site page

* Improved site save function (now saves continuously)

* Updated "Pages" panel

* Bug fixes

